# new member



## chipotlepat (Dec 22, 2005)

I have ben smoking for 9 years now My Teams have won two whole hogs champions, one Kansas Grand Champion, 2004 World Champion Pork Butt and Forth place in Chicken at 2005 World Champion American Royal BBQ and 16th place over all of 500 teams. I have finished in the top 20 in Memphis in May my first time there and Seventh place in the World Oldest Compotatio in 2005. I have spent the summer building a custom BBQ trailer and Kitchen.  and the American Royal was my first in my Trailer.


----------



## mikeold (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey Chipotlepat,

Welcome.  I feel like I'm standing in the presence of BBQ greatness. You'll find this forum to be everything you want it too be. Good discussions, great folks and tons of help. I'll be looking forward to your posts.

Mike


----------



## Dutch (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums chipotlepat, there might not be a whole lot that you could learn here, but I know I sure could learn a thing or two from you.  I know what it's like to compete in cooking-my wife and I cook in Dutch Oven competitions, mostly for fun and the camaraderie of associating with a fun group of like minded souls.  For 2006 the wife says that we're going to compete serious like. But I digress.

I hope that you will share YOUR tips and tricks and tell us some of your adventures or misadventures on the competition circuit.

Again, welcome to SMF!


----------



## bob-bqn (Dec 23, 2005)

Definitely looking forward to hearing more about your ventures and hoping to pick up a few tips. 8)


----------



## monty (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey, Chipotlepat! Welcome the the friendliest and most informative smoking forum on the net! Sorry I have not yet gotten around to welcome you but Mother Nature keeps me pretty busy this time of year! From reviewing your posts I am impressed with your background in the field and look forward to learning a great deal from you! And thanks for the point donation! Dunno why you popped it my way but thanks!
Monty


----------



## cheech (Dec 26, 2005)

Welcome aboard. I would love to see pictures of your custom rig.

Always looking for ideas on building a custom rig.

So glad that you are here. Sounds like you have a ton of experience and I for one would love to learn what ever you wish to teach.


----------



## duncan (Dec 26, 2005)

New to all this so far so good I have a Brinkman smoke n pit Ive hade it about three months Im opento any advice yall have


----------



## chipotlepat (Dec 27, 2005)

trailer


----------



## chipotlepat (Dec 27, 2005)

i have smoker picks in the wood smoker


----------



## mikeold (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey Duncan,

Welcome aboard. I'm sure you'll find plenty of help around here, all you have to do is ask. 

Mike


----------

